# handlebar camera bag suggestion



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

I haven't been able to find anything for my needs so I thought I'd inquire.
I'm looking for a handlebar bag to carry a dslr, a couple of lenses plus a flash.
I do not want a bag that requires hardware to mount to the bar.

I'd prefer one that straps to the bars/headtube, has quick access to the contents and also can be quickly taken off the bike to carry as a shoulder bag. 

Does any such bag exists? Oh, also at a reasonable cost too, $100ish, preferably.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I've used an Ortlieb handlebar bag to carry a dslr & extra lens on a tour before. You do have to permanently mount the base to the bars but the bag comes off of it very easily.

Here's the model: http://www.wallbike.com/ortlieb/5classic.html


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

BikeRider said:


> I've used an Ortlieb handlebar bag to carry a dslr & extra lens on a tour before. You do have to permanently mount the base to the bars but the bag comes off of it very easily.
> 
> Here's the model: http://www.wallbike.com/ortlieb/5classic.html


I have been looking at that same bag but I have a couple of questions and for the same purpose. Does it interfere with your hands on the top of the bar? Also, do you use the camera insert that is available for the bag or make your own?

thanks,
Flyn G


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I know it's not a handlebar bag but I just got back from Bike VIrginia and had no problem with carrying my DSLR in a low Ascent lumbar pack for every mile except for the century loop. That's an average of 70 miles a day in 85-90 degree heat. It's nice to have something I can use on and off the bike. I didn't really notice the weight on my waist and it didn't interfere with my pedaling on the fixie. It can carry a DSLR, two lenses and a flash without a problem (I had just my K10D). I'd recommend giving it a look. I'm VERY impressed with that pack.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

FlynG said:


> I have been looking at that same bag but I have a couple of questions and for the same purpose. Does it interfere with your hands on the top of the bar? Also, do you use the camera insert that is available for the bag or make your own?
> 
> thanks,
> Flyn G


The bag mount that attaches to the bars moves the bag out several inches so that it doesn't interfere with your hands. I didn't use the insert they make for the bag. I used a padded lens wrap for the camera I bought at Calumet: http://www.calumetphoto.com/item/WP2035/
I used some soft-sided lens bags to hold the lens.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

this $81 bag from Jannd has worked well for me:
http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FTOR2

it is not waterproof

as with the Ortlieb you have to mount the base to the bars but the bag itself comes off with a simple click

it has a shoulder strap which is totally useful

on tours I put my essentials it - passport, money, phone, camera, keys

all of the Jannd stuff I've ever used, seen, bought has been fantastic - they should pay me


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Velo-orange.com and Acorn both have handlebar bags that seem to meet your criteria.

http://www.velo-orange.com/vo1.html

http://www.acornbags.com/hdlbarbag.html


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is large enough for your needs, but I use it to carry a frame pump, extra tubes, cell phone, keys, food and more. It's padded for some level of protection. It clicks on and off the handlebar mount and has a strap intended to be used as a fanny pack, but works fine over a shoulder, too. It has a moveable divider that velcores in place to allow you to adjust the divider anywhere you want, or remove it entirely. It allows free use of the entire handlebar. It has a rain cover, but I can't attest to if it is totally waterproof or not. The picture doesn't show the extending belt that you snap onto it that allows the straps to be long enough to go around your waist or over your shoulder.

https://www.rei.com/product/735854


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

I tried an Axiom bag that is very similar to the ortlieb that was mentioned above. The problem I have is that I am running brifters and the shift cables run right into the side of the bag forcing a nasty bend in the cable/housing. I can't see a good way to get around this other than losing the brifters which is not going to happen.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------

